# Word of the day : voe



## Capt Lightning

A nice short word.  Voe means a narrow sea inlet, particularly in the Orkney and Shetland islands off the north of Scotland.  It is similar to fjord.
The name is possibly Icelandic or Nordic in origin.


----------



## debodun

You are supposed to wait at least 20 hours before posting another WOD. Not my rules, but the thread creator's:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-to-participate-new-rules-please-read.51230/


----------



## tbeltrans

Twenty hours from now, the word would have been forgotten.  Better early than never, I always say.   

Oy...voe is me!  Ven vill dis COVID end!

Tony


----------



## Murrmurr

Capt Lightning said:


> A nice short word.  Voe means a narrow sea inlet, particularly in the Orkney and Shetland islands off the north of Scotland.  It is similar to fjord.
> The name is possibly Icelandic or Nordic in origin.


I've never heard that word before.


----------



## Lewkat

debodun said:


> You are supposed to wait at least 20 hours before posting another WOD. Not my rules, but the thread creator's:
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-to-participate-new-rules-please-read.5


That thread pointed out that it had been 20 hours since someone last posted, not wait 20 hours.  It was stating that it had been too inactive of late.  You do not have to wait 20 hours to post at all.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Lewkat

debodun said:


> View attachment 160093


Did the last word receive enough replies?  Still not a hard and fast rule from what I've observed on here.


----------



## RubyK

On a rainy day, my friend Leif decided to try his luck at fishing in the voe.

Good word, Capt Lightening!


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> Did the last word receive enough replies?  Still not a hard and fast rule from what I've observed on here.


Well, the mods haven't really enforced it yet it bothers some of us.


----------



## Aunt Marg

We couldn't have picked a worse day to row our boat across the voe, as the swells at times were 3'.


----------



## Dana

There is a biscuit called Voe in Australia...I often cross the voe in my little boat to buy it


----------



## tbeltrans

Aunt Marg said:


> We couldn't have picked a worse day to row our boat across the voe, as the swells at times were 3'.


Voe, voe, voe yer boat gently down the voe...   

Tony


----------

